# faux walls inside theator room



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi,
I have a room that will become a dedicated room. ( almost dedicated )
to make it as dedicated as possible.. i have to make a faux wall around the perimeter of all the exterior walls ( like a room inside the room ) as I have plumbing on those walls as well as hydro channels.. sump pumps etc. 

anyone who has ideas. 2x4 vs 2x6 ... thinking I may raise de floor all the way around it in case of water.
any general guidance for width of the faux wall.. insulation.. design no no's etc.
looking for someone who might have done the same i'll have to do.

cheers!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

-2x4 is fine
-don't build a square room
-dricore makes a nice easy subfloor
-Pink Quietzone insulation for the walls

However, when I think "faux" for a wall I think temporary or movable. If that is the case then perhaps some panel screens http://www.panelscreens.com/officescreens_galaxy.php?PHPSESSID=292b2f7fa86ef427e2dc117faa926b52


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi,
thanks for the specifications.
its not a faux wall.. its a wall inside a basement room to remove some unwanted items I canot easily hide in it.
the room wont be square..
the current size is 25x35~ I'm thinking of removing 2.5' per sides and 8' at the back portion so would end up with ~20x27 once those walls are built. its still quite squarish i think.. I'll have to add some accoustic panels ( and i'll have to learn on how to do these too he he )


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

I used 2x4's in my basement. I also used Kinetixs isolation clips because I'm in a townhouse, they are expensive but well worth it for sound isolation. For the sub-floor I built it laying 2x4s on their side and using a concrete nail gun to attach them to the concrete floor 14" apart then laid 2 layers of 3/4" plywood staggered the seams. With a layer of Dynamat quiet floor material. 
I can't post a website cause I'm new but the info is at kineticsnoise then STC test Data. Wall partitions.


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

sweeet ! thanks trevorv !!
I was thinking about doing this exact same thing.. I need to do a subfloor for many reasons.. first in case of water.. but second.. as an easy way to pass wiring under. I will also design a similar system for the ceiling.

I'll go check those items you mentionned. I was thinking of layeing 2x 5/8 drywall.. or get that sound insulating drywall. or 2 layers of the sound insulating drywall.. lol

thanks again for the advice guys !!


----------



## lanayapiper (Oct 6, 2012)

Andre said:


> -2x4 is fine
> -don't build a square room
> -dricore makes a nice easy subfloor
> -Pink Quietzone insulation for the walls
> ...


I just finished my project and here are the details that I would suggest: 

2x4 will work great
Use Kinetixs isolation clips and Pink Quietzone insulation for the walls
Dricore for subfloor and 2 layers of 3/4" plywood to staggered the seams

The budget is a little bit concern for this but everything is well worth! :T


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks lanayapiper,

I'm thinking of making a 2x4 subfloor with 2x4's of 4feet and space them 14" on center.. and between the lenght of them.. 6" apart this way it makes a grid under and I can freely pass wiring when I need from any point of the room to the other with a fish tape. then I'll take your recommendations guys and make 2x 3/4" plywood and will scather the seams.. I'll use those clips for the drywall and will put quiet walk all around. I did all our 2nd floor with the safe and sound pink panter stuff and even the floor between the 1st and 2nd.. its very quiet. I was thinking 2 layers of 5/8" standard drywall.. or did you guys install the sound insulating drywall ? again i would scather the seams.. I am on a budget... but i do not want to regret anything.. so if it means starting in a few months to get more expensive materials.. i'd rather do that. he he thanks again for the input guys : ) I'm sure my kids will enjoy this room.. madagascar2 will be a blast on that he he


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

also.. for the 2x4 subfloor.. I was thinking of using cedar.. since its moisture/fungus resistant... its double the cost.. but still only like 150$ more.. so not a deal breaker. also, I was thinking of putting the foam that is supposed to be sitting between the wood and the concrete.. and should I rampac or screw the 2x4's in ?

I'm afraid that much rampac would crack the concrete ?


----------



## LiVeR (Nov 9, 2008)

yet another question.. since this is a wall inside a room .. I dont think it makes any difference if I would make a double wall with staggered 2x4's ? since one side of that staggered wall will not be covered with drywall.. so I'm not sure i'd have much advantage.. its already sort of independant from the room already ( except for the ceiling and floor portion ) but I could also get those steel/rubber brackets so it lessens the transmission to the ceiling ( which is steel beams and a concrete slab )


----------

